# Sorry about all these questions



## Norcoastal (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my first real road bike and I love it.

Can anyone tell me what 928 means? Also between the 928 their are small numbers (I think they are 459) Can anyone tell me what these are?

Also, how can I tell what model I have? HOC B4P C2C???


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

49, 52, 98. These are years a Bianchi team won both the Giro and Tour de France. 

If you don't know what frame you won, are you sure you got the right size? If a bike is the wrong size, it doesn't matter how nice it is.


----------



## Norcoastal (Oct 31, 2009)

It's the right size. I was measured in my LBS.

I'm 6'1" and I was measured for a 58, which is what I got. 

I'm just not sure which model I got, the HOC, B4P or C2C?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Look it up on the Bianchi website, you can pull up past years and compare.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

194*9* Fausto Coppi won the Giro and the Tour on the team Bianchi-Ursus
195*2* Fausto Coppi won the Giro and the Tour on the team Bianchi-Pirelli
199*8* Marco Pantani won the Giro and the Tour on the team Bianchi-Mercatone Uno


----------



## Norcoastal (Oct 31, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what model this is? Hoc, B4P or C2C?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Looks like a 2006 or 2005 frame by the paint job. Before they categorized the line by B2P, C2C....


----------



## Norcoastal (Oct 31, 2009)

I was told it's a 2007, but that's ok. I really don't care or don't NEED to know, I was just curious.

I love it either way!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bee-an-key said:


> Looks like a 2006 or 2005 frame by the paint job. Before they categorized the line by B2P, C2C....


Looks like a 2005 to me since the '06 are generally more black than celeste, but the '05s aren't available on Bianchi's website in the archives. There was a 928 Carbon and a 928 L had big lugs on the top tube. They changed everything for 2007, but I'd think the original owner probably purchased it in '07 or so.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks to me like a Celeste paint job on a 2005 928 Carbon frame?...

https://www.bianchiusa.com/05-bicycles/05-reparto-corse/05-928-centaur.html

Enjoy!!!! Glad to read that you got fitted - it's a great ride!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes 2005 928


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

the downtube decal suggests a Celeste paint job on a 2006 928... yet it could be a 2005 928 with 2006 decals?!?!
http://www.bianchiusa.com/06-bicycles/06-reparto-corse/06-928-centaur.html

whatever it is, enjoy it! the more Celeste the better!


----------



## Norcoastal (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you're right...2006...thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I had the 2006 Lugged version, 

It is a great bike, I loved it, but unfortunately I chose a size too small, so I changed it to the 928SL in 08.

I do like it much more in Celeste as you have it there.

Actually just before I got my SL, I got a closeout frame in full celeste with the intention to build it, but I received an offer I couldn't refuse ( big markup on the resale ) so I sold it and then bought the 928SL frame.

Here it is the full Celeste one, on this thread

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=150092


----------

